# Wall hung toilet help!!



## NestoG (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I just started a bathroom remodel in the bay area,Ca and have demo everything to the studs.
For this project I have to install a Geberit wall hung toilet. I have installed these before with out a problem.

On this particular project, it happens that there is a 4' vent in the wall and in the way.

Note, bathroom is on the second floor.

how can i reroute to accommodate for wall hung toilet?


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

if i were you, i would call a professional plumber!! i would prefer you call a union
shop!! UA ALL THE WAY!!

play safe brothers!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One thread for this mess is enough.


----------

